# 98 Force starting trouble



## huntinfool (May 21, 2017)

I've got a 98 90hp Force motor.

I got stranded about 15 miles from the boat ramp. I tried to start the motor and it acted like the battery was dead. 
I tried both of my trolling motor batteries and it still wouldn't start. After several hours and a borrowed battery that initially failed. I got it to start. 
Hauled butt to the ramp and left the borrowed battery. Checked all my batteries and they were all good.
I went ahead and bought a new starting battery, but it's still doing the same thing.
Now fora description of the problem.
Turn the key and the motor turns over fast for 3-5 seconds then slows down like the battery is dead, 
I cleaned all of the wires to the starter, solenoid, and battery. 
No change.
I replaced the main battery cables and now a new solenoid ( I broke a lug off while cleaning)

This problem seems to only happen after it has sat a while or overnight. Once I get it started, it will fire right up with just a bump of the key. 


So anyone have any ideas? 


I will say that after everything I've done it does seem just a little better, but it still slows down and stops turning over and that is the real problem. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## stinkfoot (May 22, 2017)

That's weird. I just posted the exact same issue with my 40hp Merc jet. Is it a 2-stroke?


----------



## huntinfool (May 22, 2017)

Yes it is a two stroke. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## stinkfoot (May 22, 2017)

I also did everything you did to no avail. Now we wait for the experts to chime in.


----------



## huntinfool (May 22, 2017)

Hopefully someone might have some advice. It's been raining all day, so I was not able to run the voltage test. Supposed to rain most of this week. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## nccatfisher (May 22, 2017)

huntinfool said:


> Hopefully someone might have some advice. It's been raining all day, so I was not able to run the voltage test. Supposed to rain most of this week.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


 Have the starter load tested, windings may be shorted.


----------



## huntinfool (May 22, 2017)

Windings shorted would allow them to work perfect at initial start up, but then bog down shortly thereafter?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## nccatfisher (May 23, 2017)

huntinfool said:


> Windings shorted would allow them to work perfect at initial start up, but then bog down shortly thereafter?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


 Yes if they aren't completely shorted out.


----------



## stinkfoot (Jul 5, 2017)

Well, I dismantled and cleaned my 1977 Merc 402 starter motor yesterday. It now works perfectly. For anyone experiencing dead battery symptoms when you know it's OK I'd suggest doing this. Mine was full of carbon and very dirty. Took it apart and cleaned with electrical degreaser and scrubbed with an old toothbrush. Cleaned up the contacts with wire wool and reassembled. The only tricky part is holding the brushes in while you fit the two sections together. I used the lid of a tin can with a slot cut in it with a pair of snips for the shaft. Once it is together pull out the lid and bolt it together. Wish I had attempted this months ago! Celebrated by hitting the river for a bit of sturgeon fishing!


----------



## huntinfool (Nov 30, 2017)

Starters are cheap for my motor. I bought a new one to see if that would help. So far it fires right up. 

I've kept the old one and I'll look into rebuilding it one day. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## huntinfool (Feb 7, 2018)

Well, so far the new starter is still working like a champ. I'm wondering if it has something to do with the saltwater I'm fishing? I don't ever lift my cowling and clean my motor. 
I don't know how it would get in there....but I'm sure it does. Salt seems to get into everything. 

So far, so good. I'm going to keep running the new ....well, everything. Starter, solenoid, wiring... everything. Hopefully it'll keep going. Got a trip in 2 weeks to chase some pigs. Gotta use a boat to get there. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------

